# Todd at Amazen Products has done it again.



## bmudd14474 (Feb 4, 2013)

Todd has another great product for the smoker. 

He has these non stick mats that you can use in the smoker/oven/dehydrator etc as long as its not a direct flame and under 500 degrees. I have been lucky enough to be a tester for him. 

Below are a few pictures of them and he will be advertising them soon on his site http://www.amazenproducts.com/



Here are the pork shots before going into the smoker. If you look you can see the mat cut to size on the grates.

View media item 199088



ABT's Made with CreamCheese and rub mixed. Made some with Mini Bell's also. They are the smaller ones. YUMMY.....

View media item 199089




Here you see them in the smoker.

View media item 199090
​
These mats clean very easy with some hot water if you do it fresh out of the smoker. I used them once for chicken wings and let them sit over night. The next day I used the hot water and most of the stuff left on them came off. The rest came off with a quick hit from the kitchen scrub brush. 


I can't wait to try them in the dehydrator next. I would highly recommend these to everyone.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 4, 2013)

These will also work great for nuts and small items like that as well.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

looks like a great product. the smoke also looks good.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## 05sprcrw (Feb 4, 2013)

I will probably have to break down and order a few of those.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 4, 2013)

cool!


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## linguica (Feb 4, 2013)

Could someone provide a time frame as to when they will be available?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 4, 2013)

I talked to Todd this morning and from that I took it would be in the next few days if not today.


----------



## linguica (Feb 4, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> I talked to Todd this morning and from that I took it would be in the next few days if not today.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Feb 4, 2013)

I have been looking for something like this for some time. Between my smokers and driers, I will need a few. Good job Todd.

Brad


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

I see some of those in my future...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks a lot like the polyethylene backers on a centrifuge cloth - a filter we use in the pharmaceutical manufacturing process.

I can definitely see how these could help keeping things clean!

Bill


----------



## dward51 (Feb 4, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Looks a lot like the polyethylene backers on a centrifuge cloth - a filter we use in the pharmaceutical manufacturing process.
> 
> I can definitely see how these could help keeping things clean!
> 
> Bill


It also looks like the same material used to make the teflon coated fiberglass belts used in textile dryers.  I once screen printed t-shirts on the side in a former life. I know the replacements were pretty pricy back then.  Hopefully Todd has them sourced so the average Joe can afford them.


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 4, 2013)

Added to my list of to get items.......


----------



## driedstick (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like other toys to order YIPPEEE!!! Does he know how much $$$ he is selling them for and what sizes?? hope they will fit my fridge smoker racks.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 4, 2013)

Im pretty sure he has a price for them and pretty sure that you will be able to get them in any size.


----------



## weevil (Feb 4, 2013)

DOH!  Just placed an order over the weekend...if I had known this was coming out, I might have waited a couple days before ordering my AMNTS. :)  So, what's in the pork shots?


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the additional info Brian!

Here is another test in case anyone is interested:

AMAZEN MATZ


----------



## driedstick (Feb 5, 2013)

Weevil said:


> DOH!  Just placed an order over the weekend...if I had known this was coming out, I might have waited a couple days before ordering my AMNTS. :)  So, what's in the pork shots?


Pork shots or pork candy very good, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  usually a peice of Kielbasa or a pre cooked meatball  wrapped in bacon, that makes a cup around the Sausage, fill the cup with a rub, or brown suger mix or cheese or both then smoke for about 2 or so hrs at 225 - 250 till bacon is done and then you will be in hog heaven.,  Good luck great snack treats for partys but wont last long.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 5, 2013)

i cant wait to use mine! unfortunatly its going to be awhile as i'm not smoking anything this week and out of town all next week...but will post pictures.

hmmm....what to cook? Suggestions?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Feb 5, 2013)

I gotta have some of those!!!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah!!! put me on the list! I've been looking for some replacements forever. Keep us posted on availability. Can we pre-order??


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 5, 2013)

Yup, "Average Joe" can afford them!!

I have 20" and 24" wide rolls available

Will sell in 6" increments

Gotta get them up on my site


----------



## jwbtulsa (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll take two pieces. 20" by 36" long. Will be watching your site! When i place my order do you want me to specify that I am a  member of SMF?


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Todd, good to know! I've looked at frogmats on ebay, but they always want a fortune for them.


----------



## weevil (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks driedstick - that sounds awesome!  I have a kabob grilling tray I'll have to try that with.


----------



## mlrtime (Feb 5, 2013)

what about salmon, i have a hell of a time with it sometimes?


----------



## dogcop1us (Feb 5, 2013)

Great idea!! I could use some of these.     :sausage:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 5, 2013)

mlrtime said:


> what about salmon, i have a hell of a time with it sometimes?



Based on the chicken wings I did that came right off with no skin sticking and the pork shotz that had some of the sticky brown sugar that came right off I think it will work awesome on Salmon.


----------



## linguica (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait to grill some GB&D salmon with crispy skin.....Teriaki sauce on the side.  My fave


----------



## venture (Feb 5, 2013)

If I go with these, I would rather do business with Todd.

Are they dishwasher save, or am I just being lazy?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 5, 2013)

Merv, yes they are dishwasher safe and though they clean very easily in the sink about all they need is a run in the dishwasher.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I was waiting/hoping Big T would come out with this!


----------



## dougmays (Feb 6, 2013)

Venture said:


> If I go with these, I would rather do business with Todd.
> 
> Are they dishwasher save, or am I just being lazy?


hmm...lazy. HAHA Just Kidding i was thinking the same thing


----------



## tim202 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in as soon as they are on Todd's website...Todd's the BEST!!

Tim


----------



## russg (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm down!


----------



## mlrtime (Feb 6, 2013)

i just checked the site where are they?


----------



## venture (Feb 6, 2013)

Good time to stock up on other stuff, too, with his Feb discount code on $50 orders?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica (Feb 6, 2013)

Venture said:


> Good time to stock up on other stuff, too, with his Feb discount code on $50 orders?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


X2 and Waiting


----------



## stevemax (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup! Definitely in my future!


----------



## stevemax (Feb 7, 2013)

What ever happened to the south Florida smokers section?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 7, 2013)

stevemax said:


> What ever happened to the south Florida smokers section?



I don't believe there is a S.FL. group...  but there is a Sunshine State Group...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/6/sunshine-state-smokers


----------



## linguica (Feb 7, 2013)

Todd's mats are available for sale on his website!

http://www.amazenproducts.com//pindex.asp


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 8, 2013)

They are now available on his site


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2013)

Better price than Frogmats! Way to go TJ...JJ


----------



## stephen (Feb 8, 2013)

where do I find the discount code?


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 8, 2013)

Stephen said:


> where do I find the discount code?


Right here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135995/10-off-50-order-at-a-maze-n-products

The code is...... SMF10BUCKS


----------



## stephen (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ordered.


----------



## old bones (Feb 8, 2013)

My Excalibur Food Dehydrator has the same type of mats but Todd's cost is a lot less.    Wish I would have known this sooner, I just cut up two of mine so I can smoke some nuts.  These mats are Great for making jerky. 

Knowing Todd, these mats are the next best thing to his pellet tray.  Unlike most, I spent more on cheese than I care to admit and finally purchased Todd's Pellet Tray..    The truth is, I purchased two trays, one for me and one for my son.     

Ask me if I'll order more of these mats...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Todd, Thanks for the fast shipping on the trays and the extras.   Yep!  Smoked some cheese last night and doing a Fatty right now.    Hope to post pictures soon.   Hey! At my age posting a Q is like trying to teach an old dog new tricks... 

The Pellet Tray works GREAT!!!!


----------



## vortreker (Feb 9, 2013)

Todd is a rare genius. Thanks to him for being a part of this forum and for his great products an unequaled customer service.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 12, 2013)

mlrtime said:


> i just checked the site where are they?


i believe he is still beta testing them


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 12, 2013)

I just ordered some.  Look to the left in the list for Qmatz.

Stan


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

dougmays said:


> mlrtime said:
> 
> 
> > i just checked the site where are they?
> ...


Near bottom of list.
http://www.amazenproducts.com//pindex.asp


----------



## old bones (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow!   I sent Todd an email today and explained how I need several feet of his Q-Mat for my son's smoker and also the Q-Mats for mine. 

Todd sent back a quick response telling me the width and how many feet I needed to get the most bang for my buck.   

Order Placed; Order Shipped..  

Thanks Todd!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 16, 2013)

This week I was waiting patiently for my package from Todd to arrive. I looked up the UPS tracking #, and discovered there would be a delay, due to *"train derailment" *in Wolf Point, Montana!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





After some research, I guess this happens more often than people know. I kept thinking of my poor box, lost in a snowbank somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Now I see it's on its way again, and should be here Monday. Whew!


----------

